# Great book for beginners



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

Poison Dart Frogs- A Guide to Care and Breeding
By Jason Juchems









You guys might have seen the banner ads here on the board. Trust me, this book is worth your money. It's everything a beginner needs to get started into PDF's. It covers everything including general info on dart frogs, where they come from, how they get their toxins, description of some popular species, setting up a simple vivarium, what darts eat and how to feed them, where to get frogs, proper quarantine procedures/health and disease treatment, breeding, and conservation.

It also includes an additional notes section that shows you how to start fruit fly cultures and make culturing cups (also includes a really simple ff media recipe). The additional notes section shows you how to make your own coco hut, the popular clay background method, an ultrasonic humidifier/ fogger. Some popular exo-terra and zoo med modifications, tips for cutting glass, false bottom construction, and vertical tank construction are included as well. 

I highly recommend this book for beginners. Its pretty easy to read, and the 80 some pictures make it even easier to understand and follow. As a beginner myself, i learned a lot from this book and still refer to it quite often. I'm not trying to advertise it or anything, just trying to help out my fellow newcomers to the frog world. It will definitely save you some time and lots of common mistakes. 

Ryan


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Cool glad to see someone review the book. A lot of beginners get confused because there is SO much information thrown at them very fast at the beginning and everyone expects so much out of them. It can be intimidating I'm sure. Others just ignore any advice and information and make huge mistakes they shouldn't. 

I think a nice up-to-date beginners book like this from a member here is exactly what someone starting out would need. This could solve a lot of issues and prevent the same questions from being asked over and over again. Sounds like a good read for any dart frog keeper though. Most books are from the perspective of some author who has barely kept dart frogs and just writes the book to expand their pet store book library but this one is from one of our own. 

Cool!


----------



## amnesia (Jan 23, 2011)

Would it be out of place to suggest this thread gets stickied here in the beginner section?


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

I'll leave that one up to the mods. Even though this thread is meant to help out beginners, technically it is feedback on a sponsor's product. I do believe that if it was stickied, many newcomers would see what a great piece of literature this is. 

That's one big problem i see with forums... There is just way to much information here! A lot of the time, beginners to the hobby get mixed up in all this conflicting information usually leading to big mistakes (sometimes even loosing their frogs). That is why i recommend a beginner oriented book like this one. It is simple, straightforward, and easy to follow which = less mistakes for beginners and a better experience keeping these animals in the long run.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I wish this was available last summer! Would've saved me TONS of time sorting through the information on the boards. Although...I'd still be here like I am now finding more and more to learn and reading about everone else's experience...just would've had a quicker start!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I like to collect every book on dart frogs I can find, as there really aren't many books around. You can compare notes between authors and methods when you have a more complete collection of books.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> I like to collect every book on dart frogs I can find, as there really aren't many books around. You can compare notes between authors and methods when you have a more complete collection of books.
> 
> Take care, Richard.


ya i've noticed that there aren't too many pdf books out there. And a lot of the ones out there that i have seen are merely just picture books and don't necessarily talk about captive care and husbandry.


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

amnesia said:


> Would it be out of place to suggest this thread gets stickied here in the beginner section?


I'm almost sure it won't get sticked, but if someone were nice enough to give it a rating, then more people would see it. That would be awesome


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I bought 2 books at the same time: Jason Juchems (PDFs - A guide to care and breeding) and Amanda & Greg Sihler's (PDFs - A complete guide to Dendrobatidae). 

To be quite frank, I preferred the latter much better. Pictures are better, paper is better (glossy), content seems to be better (I still need to fully read both books). 

I found an spelling error on Jason's book within 5 minutes of flipping through the pages (page 9, bottom, "Azereus").


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I bought this book while doing all my initial research prior to purchasing any PDF's.

It is geared to the true beginner. While lean on content (it is not a manifesto), the author covers all of the felonies. The book helped me to stay focused on the important things without becoming overwhelmed by the massive amount of information found here. 

Personally, I think it should be a must-read requirement for everyone prior to obtaining their first darts.

I too noted the spelling error. For me, it didn't detract from the content.

Is it perfect? No. Will it potentially save a tremendous number of frog lives for those new people that read it ? ABSOLUTELY ! 

Disclaimer - The author of this post does not know the author of this book. Still, he is likely related genetically in one of the following ways. Through God, or, one of his distant relatives rubbin' up on one of my distant relatives, thousands of years ago, well prior to the big walkabout.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I have the book also, and learn plenty from it.. Got it from Amazon. 

I also LOVE the frog on the cover, does anyone sell them here, or are they hard to find? 

Steve


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

IMHO scanned table of contents may make me to buy it.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Steverd said:


> I have the book also, and learn plenty from it.. Got it from Amazon.
> 
> I also LOVE the frog on the cover, does anyone sell them here, or are they hard to find?
> 
> Steve


It is an infer-alanis. Glad to hear my book has benefited folks, I wrote it from the hobbyist point of view. I hope it condenses the overwhelming amount of techniques and information. My goal is to get you started off right and keep you in the hobby.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

also read and appreciated this book. bought and read it, and 2 other df books prior to buying any frogs.


----------



## Ivan M (Apr 11, 2012)

ryan10517 said:


> Poison Dart Frogs- A Guide to Care and Breeding
> By Jason Juchems
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, i am a beginner and have started working on my 40 gallon as well as an empty 10 gallon to get me started, i will now get this book, it looks like it will answer many of the questions i have.


----------



## SWReptiles (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice as well. I will look for it in Chicago at frog day


----------



## IHeartFrogs (May 8, 2012)

I liked this book.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone!



SWReptiles said:


> Thanks for the advice as well. I will look for it in Chicago at frog day


I only have about a dozen copies at Frog Day. 

Jason Juchems


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Down to 8 copies for Frog Day. I put an order in for more but no guarantees on delivery by Friday.


----------

